# Application mail et plusieurs adresses



## dolkychess (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai plusieurs adresses mail. Je redirige tout mon courrier sur mon adresse gmail pour plus de facilité pour relever mes mais.

Par contre, lorsque j'envoie un mail, j'ai besoin de choisir la bonne adresse : gmail, libertysurf, Yahoo, ac-creteil ou une autre adresse gmail selon les expéditeurs.
Ceci j arrive très bien à le faire sur mon iMac.

Pourriez vous m'aider à configurer mon iPad de la même façon ? Si cela est faisable...


Merci.


----------



## salamander (6 Octobre 2010)

Lorsque tu es dans la rédaction d''un nouveau mail, il te suffit de cliquer sur ton nom dans la ligne "de", et là normalement il te propose de choisir l'adresse qui t'intéresse, enfin du moins, sur le mien c'est ce qui se passe, mais, chose importante, sur mon iPad j'ai plusieurs comptes différents, ce qui n'est peut être pas ton cas..


----------



## dolkychess (7 Octobre 2010)

J'avais fait la synchro de mes comptes par itunes.
Mais en fait, il ne m'avait pas fait exactement la même chose sur mon ipad que sur mon imac.

J'ai supprimé mon compte et créer un compte sur mon ipad mais autre pas gmail.
J'ai reconfiguré mon ipad comme sur mon imac et maintenant c'est bon.
J'ai bien toutes mes adresses rentrées. Et je peux choisir "DE" quand je rédige un mail.


Merci tout de même.


----------



## wayne (19 Octobre 2010)

Et comment fait on pour sélectionner directement tout un groupe dans mail sur iPad pour envoyer un mail ? 
Quand on tape le nom du groupe, il n'existe pas et quand on sélectionne un groupe, iPad nous prpose de les entrer un par un. 

Qqun a une solution ?


----------

